# dwarf neon rainbowfish



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

ive read these guys are voracious little eaters when feeding. do you think theyll eat up all my rcs if i put them in the same tank? there lots of rcs already and theyre breeding, so i guess theres lots of hiding spots for the babys. they would go in a 20g tank. is this too small for about 6 of them? thanks


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Rainbowfish need a lot of open water to swim in. Keep that in mind. IMO I think a 20g is to small for any rainbowfish b/c you do need to keep them in a school of 6 or more. I have turqoise and they just ate all of my feeder ghost shrimp but mind you they are already the size of a full grown dwarf bow. I hope this helps.

JAXON


----------



## Lionsfan (Jul 21, 2008)

Neon dwarfs will take down the babies and do need open water to thrive.
Scott


----------



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

They should be fine in a 20.....especially if it's a 20 long. they don't get as big as some of the other Melanotaenia species. Melanotaenia praecox will typically get to about 6 to 7 cm when full grown. Many of the other commonly kept rainbows (G. incisus, M. lacustris, M. trifasciata) can exceed 12 cm. So twice the length but maybe four or five times the body mass. The 20 will be fine.

As far as the shrimp I've never really kept shrimp so I don't know for sure.......but I would assume that they would eat them. Anything that moves and can fit in their mouth is usually eaten or at least tasted....provided they can catch them.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

well dangit. i realy like these fish but i also like my shrimp . i have a smaller tank that i could put my shrimp in when it was done cycling but i wanted to get yellow shrimp and blue tigers for it and the yellows and rcs would cross breed so that wont work.

i just mainly want to get rid of my harlequin rasboras, theyre starting to get bland imo especially compared to the neon rainbows. do yall think the neons would try to eat amano shrimp? theyre way bigger than rcs so it seems they would have a chance.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

jackh said:


> well dangit. i realy like these fish but i also like my shrimp . i have a smaller tank that i could put my shrimp in when it was done cycling but i wanted to get yellow shrimp and blue tigers for it and the yellows and rcs would cross breed so that wont work.
> 
> i just mainly want to get rid of my harlequin rasboras, theyre starting to get bland imo especially compared to the neon rainbows. do yall think the neons would try to eat amano shrimp? theyre way bigger than rcs so it seems they would have a chance.


they will not eat amanos


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I keep r'bows and shrimp together. The population of shrimp levels out depending on the load of the aquarium and voracity of the 'bows. In a well planted tank I'd put in some cherries, blues, or other not-so-expensive shrimpers. 

GL!


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

would one pair of neon dwarf rainbows be cramped in a tank that if a 13 in cube thats 21 in tall? it calcs to about 16g


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

i dont wanna put them in the 16 anymore. what about one pair in a regular 20g? if i got a male and a female would the male show his colors well or would he be more colorful with 2 females?


----------

